# Best ass in WWE currently.



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

For me? Paige for sure.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bella Twins.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

steph, id still rather smash that piece of luxurious ass over any diva.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lana, comrade.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Layla followed by Nikki Bella.

Anyone who says AJ is crazy.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

None of them make a dent on Stacy Keibler


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Lana.


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

It's between Enma and Lana.

I'll go with Enma.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Subbética2008 said:


> It's between Enma and Lana.
> 
> I'll go with Enma.



Enma...Enema? Appropriate given the subject matter.


----------



## Iorveth (Oct 31, 2014)

Eva Marie


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

How John refuses to marry her is beyond me.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

You guys do realize Naomi's on this list right


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lana wins every time.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Jimshine said:


> You guys do realize Naomi's on this list right


Just in case they forgot...



















:wall


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

For me, Paige.

Lana, Emma & JoJo all have great ones too. kada


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*NIKKI BELLA*

- Paige
- Lana


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Paige, but oxytocin is biased cuz I have a total crush on her.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bayley.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lana
Layla
Nikki Bella
Emma


[email protected] saying Aj.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Naomi. Not even just opinion but fact, any other answers are wrong.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Summer Rae said:


> Naomi. Not even just opinion but fact, any other answers are wrong.


I feel like i'd get lost in that thing. A bit too big for this guy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Just in case they forgot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Naomi for sure for me


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

I was wondering when a thread like this would pop up again...


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Taken 3 pages for the real men to show up


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi of course


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

For the Paige fans. Sorry I didn't know how to post spoiler tags


----------



## swbabes (Mar 28, 2006)

Layla or Lana had to go with Layla.

Bigger is not always better, as people claim for Naomi. I find her ass to be ugly.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

Wheres Bayley?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lana gets my vote.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

LAYLA

:yum:


----------



## silas911 (Jan 22, 2006)

Lana, case closed.


----------



## dadaife81 (Nov 3, 2014)

Natalya


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Layla, Lana or Nikki.

Don't make me choose.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Jimshine said:


> You guys do realize Naomi's on this list right


Title says "best" ass, not "biggest"


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

I was going to vote for Layla, but then I thought of THIS:










And ended up voting Eva Marie. Im sorry guys, but that gif just kills me.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Title says "best" ass, not "biggest"



I don't get this either. 

Someone will say some guys like curves and booty and take Naomi's rear as a given, yet not accept other guys are attracted to tight little bodies and laugh at someone choosing AJ's perky cheeks.

Roseanne Barr had a big ass. Anyone find that particularly arousing?

For mine, that pic of Lana in her lingerie is the hottest thing ever.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

MaybeLock said:


> I was going to vote for Layla, but then I thought of THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really nothing special compared the rest of the roster.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

"AJ has flat pancake ass and rice crispy tits" 

- Iron Sheik


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lana and her industrial strngth jawline are overrated.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Bayley,although Paige is packing some surprising beef.


















Together they become the Worlds Finest. :yum:


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

AJ : nothing wrong with a cute petite ass, if I had to go with thickest I'd say Naomi :yum:, I like both types of ass.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Naomi


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Loose Reality said:


> I don't get this either.
> 
> Someone will say some guys like curves and booty and take Naomi's rear as a given, yet not accept other guys are attracted to tight little bodies and laugh at someone choosing AJ's perky cheeks.
> 
> ...


I agree - To each their own, I get the feeling you'd need a coal miners kit to find her sphincter with those huge mounds of flesh


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

HornSnaggle said:


> I agree - To each their own, I get the feeling you'd need a coal miners kit to find her sphincter with those huge mounds of flesh


This... this is why i don't really like giant asses.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

Some help. 
AJ Lee 
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m97lqwr9UA1ra0wiko1_400.jpg 

Alicia Fox 
http://cache.diva-dirt.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Alicia-vs-Natalya.png?a31ca7

Brie Bella 
http://i.imgur.com/LNKr7cZ.gif

Cameron 
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/d6/48/2b/d6482b43442aad6633006f380adfd7fc.jpg

Emma 
http://dailywrestlingnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Emma-booty-gifs-001.gif

Eva Marie 
https://24.media.tumblr.com/1b246512f3d1bdcf7122ec8615786cbe/tumblr_n5vhnbt0se1rgahtro1_400.gif

Layla 
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nvyvyf&s=6

Naomi 
http://teamhellions.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/naomibooty.jpg

Natalya 
http://cdn.bleacherreport.net/image.../220/215/Natalya_display_image.jpg?1273298372

Nikki Bella 
http://static.squarespace.com/stati...7d8/1404789576463/capture_20140707_203757.jpg


Paige 
http://www.prowrestlingpowerhouse.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Sexy-Paige.jpg

Rosa Mendes 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BwokAzWCEAAhldE.jpg:large

Summer Rae 
http://i.imgur.com/SuoPLNQ.gif

Tamina Snuka
http://pthumb.lisimg.com/image/7143990/250full-feed.jpg

Lana
http://24.media.tumblr.com/56aa60ac3129a87ad08acd2dfb3aaf7b/tumblr_n53w5tzlMA1rgahtro10_r1_500.png


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Bayley's ass is so 10/10 that it wins despite not being on the main roster.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

obby said:


> Bayley's ass is so 10/10 that it wins despite not being on the main roster.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Naomi


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok, to each their own but how can AJ have a single vote? It's silly. Just because you're a mark for her doesn't mean you have to vote for her in everything. She may be your favorite and that's fine, but she in no way has the best ass.

Also, Bayley should be in this and leading.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Zeroapoc said:


> *Ok, to each their own but how can AJ have a single vote? It's silly. Just because you're a mark for her doesn't mean you have to vote for her in everything. She may be your favorite and that's fine, but she in no way has the best ass.*
> 
> Also, Bayley should be in this and leading.


Or maybe they just think she has the best ass, which is their opinion...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Ok, to each their own but how can AJ have a single vote? It's silly. Just because you're a mark for her doesn't mean you have to vote for her in everything. She may be your favorite and that's fine, but she in no way has the best ass.
> 
> Also, Bayley should be in this and leading.


Someone can prefer AJ's ass over all the other girls, it's called different tastes in women.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

CM12Punk said:


> Or maybe they just think she has the best ass, which is their opinion...


Yeah you're right. There are absolutely no guys that simply vote for who they mark for no matter what the poll is. I'm totally making it up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Zeroapoc said:


> Also, Bayley should be in this and leading.


The reason people aren't mentioning her enough is because she wears tights and you never see any shots of it, aside from once in a blue moon. And most of the gifs I see of hers are old.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Someone can prefer AJ's ass over all the other girls, it's called different tastes in women.


It's called AJ is their favorite woman on the roster, so they pretend shit like that is true. Sorry but if these women where totally unknown and pulled off the street for this poll AJ wouldn't have a single vote.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Yeah you're right. There are absolutely no guys that simply vote for who they mark for no matter what the poll is. I'm totally making it up.


You act like it's totally impossible for anyone to vote for any AJ without them being an obsesses mark? if some person thinks she has the best ass in the WWE then they do; that's their taste. It has nothing to do with whether they mark for the woman or not.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> It's called AJ is their favorite woman on the roster, so they pretend shit like that is true. Sorry but if these women where totally unknown and pulled off the street for this poll AJ wouldn't have a single vote.


If you seriously believe that no one voted for AJ because they actually think she has the best ass then you are delusional, plenty of men (and women) like a smaller perky body like AJ's; because there are many differing tastes and people each have their own.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> You act like it's totally impossible for anyone to vote for any AJ without them being an obsesses mark? if some person thinks she has the best ass in the WWE then they do; that's their taste. It has nothing to do with whether they mark for the woman or not.


Bullshit. No not every fan of AJ is an obsessed mark, I'm not saying that. But the one's who'll claim she has the best ass are the type who'd vote for her no matter what the poll is. Best hair? AJ. Best face? AJ. Best make up? AJ. I base this on the simply fact that AJ doesn't have the best ass. It's fucking laughable. I mean be a fan of whoever you like but don't be full of shit about it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Zeroapoc said:


> Yeah you're right. There are absolutely no guys that simply vote for who they mark for no matter what the poll is. I'm totally making it up.


And people aren't doing the same for the other divas? Of course we all have a little bias to each of our opinions. My point was it's silly to say AJ shouldn't have a single vote because you don't think she has the best ass. It's obviously a subjective topic.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Yeah you're right. There are absolutely no guys that simply vote for who they mark for no matter what the poll is. I'm totally making it up.


Lemme guess - Your definition of "nice ass" is something like this










Not that I'd care, you could vote for a horses ass and it wouldn't bother me, why do you care what other guys prefer ?
[I didn't vote AJ but shes got a decent little butt, would much rather have a spinner than a bone breaking behemoth]


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> If you seriously believe that no one voted for AJ because they actually think she has the best ass then you are delusional, plenty of men (and women) *like a smaller perky body like AJ's*; because there are many differing tastes and people each have their own.


Those are called pedos. And I doubt they make up 11% of the populace.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Lemme guess - Your definition of "nice ass" is something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guessed wrong. 

And I don't really care. I sometimes enjoy pointing out bullshit when I see it. That doesn't mean I'm overly concerned about it. I'm honestly not hating on AJ. If someone votes her "Best Diva" I'd buy it completely.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Those are called pedos. And I doubt they make up 11% of the populace.


Oh, you're one of those dumbasses who thinks AJ looks like a 12 year old boy some sick and twisted reason; so all I have to say to you now is......


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> You guessed wrong.
> 
> And I don't really care. I sometimes enjoy pointing out bullshit when I see it. That doesn't mean I'm overly concerned about it. I'm honestly not hating on AJ. If someone votes her "Best Diva" I'd buy it completely.


Oh yeah, don't care ,,, And you've got half a dozen post within 5 minutes on a topic you don't care about.
I'd sure as hell hate to see you post about something you do care about, let it rest numbnuts


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Rampaige said:


>


:banderas
I'd say Lana, but that gif win me over.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Not this thread again. How many of these threads are going to get made?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

chronoxiong said:


> Not this thread again. How many of these threads are going to get made?


Until mankind stops appreciating the art of having a bottom. Which is never. :curry2


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Those are called pedos. And I doubt they make up 11% of the populace.


Tell ya what zee - Let me know if you know any 12 year olds looking anything like this










On 2nd thought, don't ,, I'm sure you get the point. You got a criminally dirty mind if you think guys like petite chicks because thats the closest they'll get to perving on a kid, you really should be shamed for even suggesting that.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

While I love all things AJ Lee and her ass looked great in those jean shorts on Raw last night; Paige wins the best current ass in the WWE followed very close by Layla


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Can't argue about Paige, stellar rear end and generally a hot looking babe. Layla is Ok, I'm not attracted to her looks so don't check her ass out that much.
I'd give 2nd place probably to Summer, and tie for 3rd between Nikki & AJ.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Can't argue about Paige, stellar rear end and generally a hot looking babe. Layla is Ok, I'm not attracted to her looks so don't check her ass out that much.
> I'd give 2nd place probably to Summer, and tie for 3rd between Nikki & AJ.


Her ass is one of her best ASSets pun intended. Paige alos has great eyes, great Abs, great face and great legs. Perfect girl imo


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Just in case they forgot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Couldn't chose between Layla and Lana. Then I found this old pic of Layla and I couldn't resist so I voted for her.

Here's the picture :










That's one HELL of a piece of ass ! bama4


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Her ass is one of her best ASSets pun intended. Paige alos has great eyes, great Abs, great face and great legs. Perfect girl imo


She has that intriguing sluttish look about her without being over the top skank, I think a man would have to be insane or gay not to want to pound her, obviously she knows it, but thats another thing ,,, She doesn't come off as very conceited. At first that mole thing by her lip got to me but even that now I think is kinda cute.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Aj has 20 votes. Lets let that sink in for a second...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Layla El, easily.


----------



## DavesDailyDose (Nov 6, 2014)

For Me its Aj.....But thats only Cause Velvet Sky is in THE TNA
:yum:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks are subjective and all but some of these girls with lots of votes dont even have an ass, like at all.










How anyone can think the flat ass on the left is better than the great ass on the right mystifies me.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Quit crying about other people's choices and just stick with your own.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Looks are subjective and all but some of these girls with lots of votes dont even have an ass, like at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ass on the right has a few pounds too many for me, easy to see that once she retires from the ring she will become a major lard ass within months, whereas petite chicks keep their shape far longer.
What you think is a fine ass is subjective as well, I am mystified how so many could find a nasty ghetto ass like Naomi hot, just goes to show what makes one guy puke might make another drool.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Naomi's is too big, for now at least Layla's ass is still in great shape. Worrying about how she'll look once she's retired is silly anyway whats that have to do with right now? Its not like any of us are actually going to marry these girls or anything. AJ doesn't have anything at all there though, just be squeezing bone.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

This is a subjective topic. What one likes doesn't mean the other likes it as well. You like Layla's ass? Great(I do too). But if people think AJ has the best ass, let them because that's what they personally believe.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Naomi's is too big, for now at least Layla's ass is still in great shape. Worrying about how she'll look once she's retired is silly anyway whats that have to do with right now? Its not like any of us are actually going to marry these girls or anything. AJ doesn't have anything at all there though, just be squeezing bone.


Well, I said she has a few too many lbs as it is for my taste, and it doesn't bode well for her future ,, But sure, none of us are going to be boning any of them any time soon. The gif you posted clearly shows a nice, round, soft, curved AJ ass next to a plump Layla ass in an ill fitting getup - You say its flat & boney, I say you must need glasses, and none of it matters [except for CM Punk].


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

LMAO @ Paige

what ass?!?

Naomi hands down. Layla is also up there. Then Lana. If you count NXT so is Bayley. Nikki Bella's been getting a lil something somethin ever since Cena has made her a Gym rat.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Quit crying about other people's choices and just stick with your own.


^

I didn't vote in this nor would I necessarily go with AJ but complaining about others' answers is just useless. It's an opinions poll. Why the fuck does it matter?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Nikkie Bella gotta love dat fat ass!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Biggest - Naomi
Cutest - Bayley
Sexiest - Nicki Bella
*Best - Layla*


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Vince McMahon.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

paige


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

LAYLA all day, if you have instagram go check out her latest post of her work out, wow what an ass


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Ass on the right has a few pounds too many for me, easy to see that once she retires from the ring she will become a major lard ass within months, whereas petite chicks keep their shape far longer.
> What you think is a fine ass is subjective as well, I am mystified how so many could find a nasty ghetto ass like Naomi hot, just goes to show what makes one guy puke might make another drool.


She's like 40. Give her a break.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Any answer that is not Naomi is false.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Walls said:


> Any answer that is not Naomi is false.


Nope, people can have different opinions on what they find attractive.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Babyadelic said:


> She's like 40. Give her a break.


Why should she get a break ?
Only 2 people that I recall have a finishing move which involves their asses - Rikishi and Naomi. Whether or not one finds it desirable, 1 fact remains ... It is a large ass.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Remember Kaitlyn on NXT season 3 ripping into Naomi about the size of her ass. Not really sure it is something a woman takes pride in. Any females have an opinion?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

Loose Reality said:


> Remember Kaitlyn on NXT season 3 ripping into Naomi about the size of her ass. Not really sure it is something a woman takes pride in. Any females have an opinion?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm a female and yeah, it can be. Most women take pride in their bums but there's always those weird feminists who don't.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i would like to change my vote


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

^ Dat jiggle.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Lana


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Walls said:


> Any answer that is not Naomi is false.


nah you can tell that it is going to be full of cellulite at some point


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


>


:woolcock


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Quit crying about other people's choices and just stick with your own.





Superkick said:


> ^
> 
> I didn't vote in this nor would I necessarily go with AJ but complaining about others' answers is just useless. It's an opinions poll. Why the fuck does it matter?


This is a forum, a place where we discuss things including debating other peoples opinions...hows this any different to anything else debated on this site?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> This is a forum, a place where we discuss things including debating other peoples opinions...hows this any different to anything else debated on this site?


That's like arguing with someone if they like Batista over CM Punk.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CM12Punk said:


> That's like arguing with someone if they like Batista over CM Punk.


Some people are more entertained by a guy like Batista as opposed to an egomaniac like Punk. And theres nothing wrong with that despite the indy bias in the IWC thesedays.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Bo Wyatt said:


> Lana


Is that real?

WOW.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> This is a forum, a place where we discuss things including debating other peoples opinions...hows this any different to anything else debated on this site?


You're not discussing anything, you're just bitching.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Some people are more entertained by a guy like Batista as opposed to an egomaniac like Punk. And theres nothing wrong with that despite the indy bias in the IWC thesedays.


And neither is someone preferring CM Punk to Batista. There's nothing to debate there, it's just taste. 

I'm kind of on board with you in that AJ probably isn't in the running for something like this but I don't get the point of complaining about something this irrelevant.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

To all the motherfuckers trying to debate each other about asses, get the fuck out. Just because one of you like AJ's butt and another one of you like Naomi's doesn't mean you have to defend them to your last breath. It's just wrestling, it's not important. So stop crying because someone doesn't like your favorite Diva's ass. It's an opinion, grow up, actually leave your mother's basement and GET OVER IT.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Lets leave CM Punk & Batista out of any debate about nice asses !


----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> That's like arguing with someone if they like Batista over CM Punk.


I actually do like Batista over CM Punk. Not even to troll or anything, I genuinely do.

But Lana and Laya both have an amazing total package.

Sex tape between the two of them would make a billion.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> Some people are more entertained by a guy like Batista as opposed to an egomaniac like Punk. And theres nothing wrong with that despite the indy bias in the IWC thesedays.


You just proved my point.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ithil said:


> You're not discussing anything, you're just bitching.


Okay...if that's what constitutes bitching in your mind. Realistically, questioning why some find a flat ass attractive is no different than any other discussion. This is a thread about asses afterall, dont be shocked when people actually discuss asses, and preferences.



Superkick said:


> And neither is someone preferring CM Punk to Batista. There's nothing to debate there, it's just taste.
> 
> I'm kind of on board with you in that AJ probably isn't in the running for something like this but I don't get the point of complaining about something this irrelevant.


Of course there's nothing wrong with that, but it and similar topics have led to plenty of "debates" in the past. Again its a thread about who has the best ass in the WWE, why even click on the thread if discussion about said topic is apparently beneath you?



CM12Punk said:


> You just proved my point.


Eugh, okay Mr. wrestling hipster.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Babyadelic said:


> To all the motherfuckers trying to debate each other about asses, get the fuck out. Just because one of you like AJ's butt and another one of you like Naomi's doesn't mean you have to defend them to your last breath. It's just wrestling, it's not important. So stop crying because someone doesn't like your favorite Diva's ass. It's an opinion, grow up, actually leave your mother's basement and GET OVER IT.


Probably the best ever post in this section.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Layla, with Naomi and Nikki behind.


----------



## swbabes (Mar 28, 2006)

glad to see lana and layla doing well. People stop bitching and start posting pictures


----------



## swbabes (Mar 28, 2006)

swbabes said:


> glad to see lana and layla doing well. People stop bitching and start posting pictures


----------



## swbabes (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## swbabes (Mar 28, 2006)

Layal celebrating that










Ok Pagie's ass does look quite flat in this picture


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Biggest - Naomi
> Cutest - Bayley
> Sexiest - Nicki Bella
> *Best - Layla*


This should've been the end thread.


----------



## JoHnNy^NiTrO (Jun 7, 2007)

Layla.


----------

